# Who's up for 4 Wheeling & Sand-storming? (i'll explain)



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Like always folks - I take great pride in bringing entertainment onto this forum  

Today I was out with my brother and some friends doing some fun 4 wheeling - I totally wrecked the 4 wheeler (the oil gage popped which is always good fun!). I took way too many heavy jumps, we're talking like 6 meters in the air and well I spent the rest of my afternoon sand-storming the h-e-l-l out of everyone on the dunes! I think the above pic speaks for itself!

So- - - I think it would be cool for all of us (or some of us) to get together and dune bash the c-r-a-p out the sand on our 4 wheels, or if you like living on the edge (as I do) come ride with me on 2 wheels! Although I've been trying hard lately to ride on 1 wheel but doesn't seem like it's ganna happen anytime soon 


Here's my infamous crash. Btw has anyone noticed my denims are slipping off? +_+








The 4 wheeler is bleeding oil 








That didn't stop me from continuing my sand-blasting sessions, I switched 4 wheels and got back in the groove!








Me getting ready to call it a day and leave... The sand can have an affection on you!








On my way out - i saw 2 really cool Cheetahs!







So folks! What do you say? Who'd like to challenge me? 

-Joey


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

i wanna come!!!!!!
ps- cool pic of the cheetas... where did you see them?


----------



## gforce23 (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh I so wanna accept your challenge! Damn I wish I were in the UAE right now!! 

p.s.: Is that the new Lexus LX570 reflected in the background behind the cheetahs?


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

quads looks like an upgrade from tha yaris

im up for that.

ps nice pussy's


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

rosco said:


> quads looks like an upgrade from tha yaris
> 
> im up for that.
> 
> ps nice pussy's


For the record fellas -_* Once you go YARIS you never go back!*_ 








And yes it's a Lexus SUV... i hate those SUV's but I know in the ATL it's kinda cool to have one, same with the Escalade 

Rosco' the pussy's were cute! And anytime you wanna roll on 4 wheels in the desert just let me know dude - I'm always up for a challenge 

-Joey


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

wow... damn noobz think they PWN the entire UAE with some BS sand kickin up

AKA "wow look at me im such a bad A with my rented ATV revvin it up on soft sand..."

did u get to see the belly dance after the whole safari thing?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

mazdaRX8 said:


> wow... damn noobz think they PWN the entire UAE with some BS sand kickin up
> 
> AKA "wow look at me im such a bad A with my rented ATV revvin it up on soft sand..."


Breath - United States of Dubai  


you might end up suffocating and collapse +_+ this dude is a certified hatter!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

thats h8r FYI


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

mazdaRX8 said:


> did u get to see the belly dance after the whole safari thing?


Are you normal?


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

wow joey, I think you have a new fan with mazdarx8...
would love to go out with you guys. still getting situated here in Dubai so give me a couple weeks and then I will be game.


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

whats the deal with belly dancing?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

bigdave said:


> wow joey, I think you have a new fan with mazdarx8...


Tell me about it Dave! 

Cool - so whenever you are settled and comfy, let me know... I still haven't been to those "nights out" and "get together" yet... but whatever, I'll find some time I guess this week 



gracejones said:


> whats the deal with belly dancing?


Grace - dont ask, I've been in Dubai for more than 3 years and judging from his choice of humor and "_entry to arrogance_" (cause he's a hatter), I can 100% accurately pin-point his ethnicity which would explain his form of irrelevant humor 

-Joey


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

joey how much does it cost to rent'em? will they give it out to people who dont have a dubai license and only an international one?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Ramin said:


> joey how much does it cost to rent'em? will they give it out to people who dont have a dubai license and only an international one?


100 dhs for half hour
200 dhs for an hour

You just need to give them an ID doesn't matter what it is... but I didnt end up giving them anything... moreover - I got an hour for 100 dhs price. I have a skill in; "talking people in doing things they dont wanna do"  

_I make'em an offer they can't refuse_!


----------



## gracejones (Dec 11, 2008)

mr mafia!!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

JoeyDee said:


> Tell me about it Dave!
> 
> Cool - so whenever you are settled and comfy, let me know... I still haven't been to those "nights out" and "get together" yet... but whatever, I'll find some time I guess this week
> 
> -Joey


allright broseph, I will holler at ya.

And mazdaRX8, chill mang you are giving Texans a bad name. We allready have a hard enough time with G W Bush comming from the lonestar.


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

100 for an hour (which you will have to negotiate  ) sounds like a bargain. Count me in!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

bigdave said:


> a
> And mazdaRX8, chill mang you are giving Texans a bad name.


He's deff not American  and nothing close to that matter 

Alrighty fellas  We'll do that and we'll leave the belly dancing to Mazda's RX8


----------



## Sam75 (Jul 2, 2008)

JoeyDee,

I have met mazdarx8 and can tell you that he IS American.

In any case, stereotyping based on someone's ethnicity or nationality has no place in this world in which we live and is definitely offensive to do so on this forum. If you come to one of the meet-ups (and you are definitely welcome), you will find a diverse mixture of culture, race and nationality interacting perfectly fine with each other. You will also find that, despite the diversity in background, we do "get" each other's humour.

Regarding mazdrx8's reference to belly dancing, if you have ever been to a desert safari organised for tourists, which in many cases, involves dune bashing and quad-bike riding, you will know that it inevitably ends in a buffet dinner under the stars and BELLY DANCING. I'm sure it's not meant to be insulting. We have all taken visitors on trips like this before and have to suffer through the performance. That's what makes Dubai so much fun.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Sam75 said:


> JoeyDee,
> 
> I have met mazdarx8 and can tell you that he IS American.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You been on one of these Desert Sleds- A snowmobile designed to run in desert conditions called a Dirt Sled, Desert Snowmobile, Dirt Snowmobile, Sand Sled, Sandmobile. yet Joey. 0-100kph in 2.5 seconds. On Sand, a mate of mine Paulo Rosetti (in Al Ain) tried one and could not believe it AED90K to you...


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You been on one of these Desert Sleds- A snowmobile designed to run in desert conditions called a Dirt Sled, Desert Snowmobile, Dirt Snowmobile, Sand Sled, Sandmobile. yet Joey. 0-100kph in 2.5 seconds. On Sand, a mate of mine Paulo Rosetti (in Al Ain) tried one and could not believe it AED90K to you...


Holy bujeebus.. I'll take two of those.. lol
I tried to watch the vids but no workie. just made this aweful static noise. boooooo. in the end I would prolly kill myself on one of those. I like to test the limits on everything..


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You been on one of these Desert Sleds- A snowmobile designed to run in desert conditions called a Dirt Sled, Desert Snowmobile, Dirt Snowmobile, Sand Sled, Sandmobile. yet Joey. 0-100kph in 2.5 seconds. On Sand, a mate of mine Paulo Rosetti (in Al Ain) tried one and could not believe it AED90K to you...


hows the igloo for rent going


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You want one Dave? We've just exported 2 to Khazakstahn, and I never had a go!! But if you're serious....


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

Fellas!

Ohh - count me in! Let's go to Al Ain this coming weekend and we'll take'em for a test drive


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You want one Dave? We've just exported 2 to Khazakstahn, and I never had a go!! But if you're serious....


nah thanks anyway. 90k aed or 25,000 usd I will have to pass. I was having 2nd thoughts on spending 10,000 usd on a 450r or 700 yamaha.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

bigdave said:


> nah thanks anyway. 90k aed or 25,000 usd I will have to pass. I was having 2nd thoughts on spending 10,000 usd on a 450r or 700 yamaha.


You can get a new 450 quad for less than AED30k, that's around $8500...


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You can get a new 450 quad for less than AED30k, that's around $8500...


ok so are you in the ATV buisness or just in the know about pricing? If you are in the atv buisness tell me what you can get and lets talk. seriously.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

We export all sorts of vehicles Dave, everything from quads etc. to normal cars/suvs and including armoured vehicles into warzones....

Seriously!


----------

